# I need a favor- Pleasepleaseplease with a cherry on top!!



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I entered my mom into a contest recently to win an iPad for Mother's Day. My mom has wanted one for a while, but she always ends up using the money to help out the rest of the family. She has raised 4 kids, and then adopted 2 more young kids with disabilities (many of the people who worked with my little brother before my mom adopted him called him "unadoptable"-- my mom has worked so hard with him that he is now able to read and write basic sentences, something all the specialists said he'd never be able to do. My mom is so strong and kind to everyone. She was diagnosed with an auto-immune disorder a couple of years ago. Her case is severe enough that it should keep her bed-ridden all day every day... but instead, she looks to others. She works hard as a pediatric nurse, taking care of terminally ill children. She tries to make everything less scary and painful for the kids-- she stocks up on stuffed animals for the kids to choose one each time she has to visit and change a central line or draw labs. She's always looking to help others. She didn't enter herself in this contest. She doesn't even know she has been- she never EVER seeks any recognition for all that she does.
All that being said... Please please please take a moment to go vote a 10 here http://www.mix1079fm.com/photoVote.php?pageNum_contestPhotos=7&totalRows_contestPhotos=195&id=3 and here http://www.mix1079fm.com/photoVote.php?pageNum_contestPhotos=150&totalRows_contestPhotos=195&id=3 (we entered my sister to increase our chances of winning- if my sister wins, my mom still gets the iPad!

This lady http://www.mix1079fm.com/photoVote.php?pageNum_contestPhotos=75&totalRows_contestPhotos=195&id=3 has been voting down my mom in particular and I'm pretty sure she's running scripts to vote herself up-- if we can vote her at a 1 enough she'll lose her lead. My mom and my sister are in second and third-- if we can get their scores up enough, I can make my mom's Mother's Day a really memorable one! If I had the money I'd just buy her one, but I don't. Please, from one hedgie lover and loving daughter to the hedgie-loving community... just take twenty seconds and go vote. Thanks guys. You are the best.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

voted for your mom  an amazing woman and mother!

How can we see who the leaders are?


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted 10 for both... Thanks for sharing the story, and I hope she wins the ipad!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I voted!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I voted to!! Good luck!!


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

I voted for both, Mom and your sister! Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Voted for both! Hope one of them wins! It's lovely of you to do this for your mom.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

You guys rock!! Thank you so much  Keep voting from every device you have!! That redhead lady is running scripts I think, I'm determined for my mom to win-- she deserves it!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I voted  Hope she gets it.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

She's so close to being in the lead- the redhead keeps voting her back down, but we figured out how-- she's turning her smartphone of and on and voting again, IP addresses change every time you do that. SO... if any of you have the time, go ahead and do just that!  I owe you guys!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to help but you will have to explain that to me!!!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I voted,,I really hope your Mom wins, she sounds like an amazing person,


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

voted!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Good thinking :idea:


----------

